# The Chamber of Reflection



## My Freemasonry (Mar 21, 2016)

One of the greatest enigmas of contemporary Freemasonry, the Chamber of Reflection is a little-used aspect in the rituals of a newly made Mason. Yet, the symbolism of the Chamber has roots in Hermeticism, Rosicrucianism and other occult traditions.

More installments of Symbols & Symbolism are available here and on YouTube.


In the French and Scottish Rites, a small room adjoining the Lodge, in which, preparatory to initiation, the candidate is enclosed for the purpose of indulging in those serious meditations which its somber appearance and the gloomy emblems with which it is furnished are calculated to produce. It is also used in some of the advanced degrees for a similar purpose. Its employment is very appropriate, for, as Gädicke well observes,


It is only in solitude that we can deeply reflect upon our present or future undertakings, and blackness, darkness, or solitariness, is ever a symbol of death. A man who has undertaken a thing after mature reflection seldom turns back.​
Manly P Hall, in his _Secret Teachings of All Ages_, writes of the use of V.I.T.R.I.O.L. – beginning with the word VISITA and reading clockwise, the seven initial letters of the seven words inscribed in the outer circle read: VITRIOL. This is a very simple alchemical enigma but is a reminder that those studying works on Hermeticism, Rosicrucianism, alchemy, and Freemasonry should always be on the lookout for concealed meanings hidden either in Parables and allegories or in cryptic arrangements of numbers, letters, and words.






 








Continue reading...


----------



## Classical (Mar 21, 2016)

Dude.....


----------



## Brother JC (Mar 21, 2016)

Consider myself one of the fortunate ones...


----------



## Ripcord22A (Mar 23, 2016)

I dont think that the CoR makes sense to be used for the EA degree, the others but not the EA.  My reason is that a Candidate has nothing to reflect on, i mean except his life.  But untill he comes in through the inner door theres not a lot for him to reflect on.  Honestly i think that the Chamber should be included in the ritual for those that use it and when the EA is returned w****e he came placed in the CR for a time to reflect on what he just went through so when he is given the floor before closing he has something to say.


----------



## JJones (Mar 23, 2016)

On the contrary, I feel that the EA is the most appropriate. The man he was once will, or should, be no more because after the EA he will be a man striving to live by the tenants of Freemasonry. At least IMO.


----------



## Brother JC (Mar 23, 2016)

jdmadsenCraterlake211 said:


> I don't think that the CoR makes sense to be used for the EA degree, the others but not the EA.  My reason is that _a Candidate has nothing to reflect on_, I mean except his life.  But _until he comes in through the inner door there's not a lot for him to reflect on_.  Honestly i think that the Chamber should be included in the ritual for those that use it and when the EA is returned w****e he came placed in the CR for a time to reflect on what he just went through so when he is given the floor before closing he has something to say.


You assume that "reflection" deals solely with the past, which is a misinterpretation of the word. Reflection is "serious thought or consideration." You can reflect on your childhood, you can reflect on tomorrow's battle, you can reflect upon the past, present, or future. We describe our Initiation as "a great and important undertaking," and until the Obligation we give the Candidate multiple offers to retire. That sounds like something that requires a period of reflection prior to agreeing to it. Another word for reflection is introspection, which is the base definition of the acronym VITRIOL, found in many CoRs. "...a Candidate has nothing to reflect on..." I disagree, they have the entirety of their future lives to reflect upon.
As to using the Chamber in other Degrees, I have designed three separate versions for the Three Degrees (as I feel a period of introspection is useful prior to any degree). The First is considerably simpler, and only the Third has all the symbolism generally used. Will it ever be used? Probably not in my lifetime, but one day I may commision Brother Juan Sepulveda to illustrate the images in my mind.


----------



## Ripcord22A (Mar 24, 2016)

JJones said:


> On the contrary, I feel that the EA is the most appropriate. The man he was once will, or should, be no more because after the EA he will be a man striving to live by the tenants of Freemasonry. At least IMO.


 
But before the Degree he has no idea what is comming.  As JC mentions he does have his whole life up to that point to think about, but when I took my EA i truely was a "poor blind candidate"  I had no clue what was coming or what was really involved in being a Freemason.  Ive said it before, what sparked my interest in being a Freemason was the movie "National Tresure" and then Dan Browns books.  I wanted to know what if any of that stuff was true.  Also every Freemason Id ever met were great guys.  Once I was initiated and started to study what freemasonruy was, that is when I realised what "Making Good Men Better" was all about.  But untill I knocked on that door I had no clue what was to come.



Brother JC said:


> You assume that "reflection" deals solely with the past, which is a misinterpretation of the word. Reflection is "serious thought or consideration." You can reflect on your childhood, you can reflect on tomorrow's battle, you can reflect upon the past, present, or future. We describe our Initiation as "a great and important undertaking," and until the Obligation we give the Candidate multiple offers to retire. That sounds like something that requires a period of reflection prior to agreeing to it. Another word for reflection is introspection, which is the base definition of the acronym VITRIOL, found in many CoRs. "...a Candidate has nothing to reflect on..." I disagree, they have the entirety of their future lives to reflect upon.
> As to using the Chamber in other Degrees, I have designed three separate versions for the Three Degrees (as I feel a period of introspection is useful prior to any degree). The First is considerably simpler, and only the Third has all the symbolism generally used. Will it ever be used? Probably not in my lifetime, but one day I may commision Brother Juan Sepulveda to illustrate the images in my mind.


 
Yeah your right.  Ive always used the word reflect to look back on, as in a reflection in a mirror.  BUT we do such a good job of not disclosing anything to candidates that they dont know really what being a freemason is all about.  I mean I tell prospects that we are here to help people look inside themselves to make themselves better men.  That we are a Brotherhood of Men under the Fatherhood of God.  We arent a religion but we are spiritual.  and thats about it.  I wasnt even told that much.  Im not saying that the CoR is useless for a Candidate that hasnt been initiated yet but, the symbols in there meant absolutly nothing to them yet.  I didnt get a CoR but it might have spooked me a bit to walk in to a tiny room, told to put on some funny clothes and then sat in front of a Skull and some bones as well as other things.
IDK like everything in Freemasonry things mean different things to different people.  So who am I to say one way or the other on anything. 

However Id love to see the designs you have Brother JC.  I guarentee that we would use them here in Cerrillos.


----------



## Brother JC (Mar 24, 2016)

jdmadsenCraterlake211 said:


> However I'd love to see the designs you have Brother JC.  I guarentee that we would use them here in Cerrillos.


When I made a "motion in writing" to include the CoR in Cerrillos it was firmly shot down, even though Montezuma had been doing it for years. When Michael F. was the Candidate, LV and I said "screw it" and put him in Montezuma's before 19 opened. After that, it was an accepted thing.
LV and Michael are probably the only ones who have heard me muttering about my "three different ones," and I doubt they remember. My notes are in SFe, but maybe I can talk about then when next I visit.


----------



## Ripcord22A (Mar 24, 2016)

Brother JC said:


> When I made a "motion in writing" to include the CoR in Cerrillos it was firmly shot down, even though Montezuma had been doing it for years. When Michael F. was the Candidate, LV and I said "screw it" and put him in Montezuma's before 19 opened. After that, it was an accepted thing.
> LV and Michael are probably the only ones who have heard me muttering about my "three different ones," and I doubt they remember. My notes are in SFe, but maybe I can talk about then when next I visit.


 
Michael is our current SD.  I would be great to sit down and talk about it with you.  Think you will get out here this summer?


----------



## Brother JC (Mar 24, 2016)

jdmadsenCraterlake211 said:


> Michael is our current SD.  I would be great to sit down and talk about it with you.  Think you will get out here this summer?


It's possible, though my vacation focus this year is Portland in November.
I need to sit down and write Young Michael, I miss that kid.


----------



## Ripcord22A (Mar 24, 2016)

If u drive, swing through kKlamath falls on a monday and go to lodge...tell em i sent you....

Sent from my LG-H811 using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


----------

